# Favourite And Cheapest Bottle Shops



## taflex (5/1/05)

I was wondering what the best and cheapest bottle shops around are, and in particular if there's anywhere better in Adelaide than my local favourite, the BWS on Kensington Rd in Rose Park. They have the best range of imported beer that I've come across in Adelaide with _mostly_ better prices than any other places I check out, and much better prices than some. Their one mainstay bargain (if you could call it that) that stands out for me is Duvel at $5.50 a stubbie or $21.00 a 4 pack.


----------



## sluggerdog (5/1/05)

My fav bottle-o in brissy would have the be "The Liquor Superstore" At lutwyche.

Biggest range of beer and wine I have ever seen, would easily be over 100 - 150 plus different types of beers


----------



## sluggerdog (5/1/05)

sluggerdog said:


> My fav bottle-o in brissy would have the be "The Liquor Superstore" At lutwyche.
> 
> Biggest range of beer and wine I have ever seen, would easily be over 100 - 150 plus different types of beers


 Just to confirm this I googled The liquor superstore and found it won

Best Retail Outlet - The liquor Superstore, QLD 

from the Australian Hotels Association Awards


----------



## taflex (5/1/05)

I live near the bottle-o that's won that award for Adelaide at least once (the Sip 'n Save on The Parade) and it kinda sucks for beer. They charge close to ten bucks for single stubbies of Belgian. Nine bucks for Duvel I think. Their range doesn't compare to the Kensy BWS either, even though it's a MUCH bigger shop. It does look nice inside though.


----------



## Doc (5/1/05)

I have four favourites in Sydney depending on where I'm currently working and can get to easily. In no specific order:

Vintage Cellars - Beecroft
Northmead Cellars - Northmead
The Balmain bottleshop on Darling Street near Woolies - Balmain
Harris Farm Riverbank bottleshop - Parramatta

All have great selections of imported beers.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## barfridge (5/1/05)

You just cant beat the international beer shop here in Perth, for everything but price.
But of course you dont go there to buy a carton of emu export, you go there to sample stuff you literally cant get anywhere else.


----------



## sluggerdog (5/1/05)

barfridge said:


> You just cant beat the international beer shop here in Perth, for everything but price.
> But of course you dont go there to buy a carton of emu export, you go there to sample stuff you literally cant get anywhere else.


 I've seen the website of this one ^

Same about the delivery costs to Brisbane otherwise I would have ordered ages ago from them.. great range!


----------



## neonmeate (5/1/05)

i like amatos in leichhardt which is just round the corner from me , also camperdown cellars, that shop in balmain doc mentioned, liquor on parade maroubra. but ive just seen the shop of my dreams last week and it is PURVIS CELLARS in melbourne oh yeah theyve got a whole wall of belgians and obscure german stuff and local micros - they get heaps of stuff in like abbaye des rocs and sam smiths from that place in perth.
had a sam smiths imperial stout on new years oh my god is that some tasty shit.

wonder when the international beer shop's opening a franchise in sydney...


----------



## Gerard_M (5/1/05)

I have got to agree with Doc, the Vintage Cellar @ Beecroft is great. I just picked up a bottle of Youngs Double Choc Stout this arvo @ the Balmain Bottle Shop. Very impressive range of imports & some Aussie stuff I had not seen before. The Balmain store is a short stroll from The Monkey Bar. See my review in the other Forum.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## kook (5/1/05)

The International Beer Shop in Perth (West Leederville) hands down.

It honestly rivals bottle shops over here and in Belgium for range!


----------



## dicko (5/1/05)

Hi Taflex,
Thanks for the tip for Adelaide,
When I was over in Adelaide for Xmas I thought I would get some LCPA so first point of call was the Wheatsheaf at Mile End.
Well, they sell it on tap but a carton of stubbies was out of the question. Fu#* en unreal, I thought, seeing that they promote LC and Rogers.
Tried a few other bottle shops and pubs with no success and then I found the real "XMAS CRETAN".
I walked into the Parafield Airport liquor Store ( PALS ) and had a look around. They had some MSB products and Speckled Hen but I couldnt see any LCPA so I asked an attendant who promptly said
"Of course we have, I'll just pop into the cold room and get some".
I said 
"OK, I'll have a carton".
Well he promptly came back with a carton of Coopers Pale Ale and upon sighting it I said politely, 
"no mate, I want Little Creatures Pale Ale".
The CRETAN then says, 
"this IS pale ale".
I say
"yes but it is not little creatures"
The CRETAN says 
"Ah! it is all the same".
I say
"no it's not, lcpa is made in Fremantle by Rogers brewery".
"Well" says the CRETAN 
"I have never heard of it and we dont have it"
"OK" I say, and because it is 6.45pm on xmas eve, I say,
"I'll take the Coopers".
Then the CRETAN says, 
"Well where do you normally get it" 
and I say 
"At the Sundowner Hotel in Whyalla" 
and the CRETAN says 
"Well you should have got it there then"
He then handed me the carton of Coopers and walked off.  
Well. I guess you all know which bottle shop I wont be using in Adelaide - ever. :angry: 
Cheers


----------



## johnno (5/1/05)

I like Nicks I think it is in Flinders st next to the Young and Jackson pub. They have a great selection. 
Only thing is I hardly ever buy beer these days because I brew so much.
I wil try a beer every now and then but I have only tried 2 different new beers in the last 6 months. A leffe blond on tap and a stubby of Warsteiner which i enjoyed immensley.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Jazman (5/1/05)

Dicko me local bws sells carton of lcpa for around 65 bucks i rather brew one


----------



## Thunderlips (6/1/05)

sluggerdog said:


> I've seen the website of this one ^
> 
> Same about the delivery costs to Brisbane otherwise I would have ordered ages ago from them.. great range!


I've used their online store before. I think delivery to Victoria was about $20 a carton. I bought some Weihenstephaner Hefe and Belhaven Scottish Ale. Neither of which I had tried before. The Scottish Ale was a beauty, one of my all time favourites. Not cheap though, it would cost me around $90 for 24x355ml bottles delivered to Vic.


----------



## morry (6/1/05)

Yep johnno, Nicks near Young and Jacksons is great. Very handy when uni is only a tram ride up swanston away!

Other than that, Vintage Cellars has a decent range as do all the Dan Murphys. 

Too bad there are no good shops West of Melbourne. Must be all those VB drinkers.


----------



## dicko (6/1/05)

Hi Jazman,
Yes, I found after xmas that the BWS at Pooraka had LCPA bottles and the guy there was polite.
I agree about the brewing but I have to travel to visit friends and rellies and I had already taken two 20l kegs to one of my son in laws for xmas day and the week that follows.
Jazman, in the end it is not about the cost but it is all related to the beer that you want to drink.
I have learnt that if you go to someones place without beer then you have a good chance of being served Megaswill in a can or bottle.
Cheers


----------



## Bobby (6/1/05)

giants liquor in carlingford is good. greystanes cellars is also good run by a friendly local family and have a good selection.


----------



## taflex (6/1/05)

dicko said:


> When I was over in Adelaide for Xmas I thought I would get some LCPA so first point of call was the Wheatsheaf at Mile End.


Thanks for that tip, Dicko. I still haven't tried LCPA on tap, so I'll definitely be keeping that in mind. Does anyone know anywhere else that has the Lil' Creatures on tap in Adelaide?

As for Adelaide and Coopers Pale Ale mentality, it's a bit dodgy alright. The recent Coopers ad campaign takes annoying advantage of this ignorance. "The Original Pale Ale" they say. Yeah right. Go on, go and continue to blow your credibilty away in the name of commercialism.

Also, where are the bargains? Is $5.50 for a stubbie of Duvel as good a price as it seems to be? I'm not a tightarse, but when it comes to paying this sorta cash for 330 odd ml of liquid joy (or lightstruck horror) I wanna squeeze the penny. 
"EASE THE SQUEEzE!" (on my pancreas)


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (7/1/05)

Dan Murphy's in Adelaide has a couple of good bargains.

The entire Westiphaner range at $5 each which is ok and Fuller's ESB at $6.50 a bottle which is good as most other Adelaide bottlo's that stock it sell it for $10.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Backlane Brewery (7/1/05)

Dan Murphy's in Chapel St Prahran doesn't seem to have as big a range as Dan Murphy's in Brighton Rd Brighton.
Acland St Cellars in St Kilda is excellent, large range of European beers, similar to Nicks in Flinders St.
And there is a small Vietnamese bottle shop in Victoria St Richmond-(no. 100? 110? around there anyway) that has a huge range stuffed into a tiny space. Last night for example I pondered over Hoegaarden Premier Cru, all the Grand Ridge brews, all the James Squires, some of those kegs of Holstein & Grolsch, and so many Coopers- ale, pale, mild, stout, light & a couple of others I can't remember...too much choice!


----------



## nic0 (8/1/05)

I just got some junk mail from Bottle Mart, it lists their Brisbane stores, they will give you a discount of 4cents a litre if you bring a fuel docket in and spend over $40 at their stores. I spent about $70 there last week before they started that offer. Doh!


----------



## deebee (8/1/05)

International Beer Shop in West Leederville, WA.

For $0 join up and get 10% off.

For out-of-towners I think they do mail order for when you simply must have THAT beer.

See www.internationalbeershop.com.au

No affiliation but just like to see a worthwhile business do well.


----------



## wee stu (8/1/05)

Cellarbrations at Greenhill Rd in Glenside, Adelaide is good, particularly for pommie beers, Most of the Pommie 500ml bottles are in the $8-9 range though. Buy a mixed six pack for 10% off. Owner manager has also been known to swap a bottle for an all grain home brew  - though I don't know that he makes a habit of this.

No scoffing please, but when I am shopping for decent beer I really don't pay much attention to the price. Finding something new to try is the real thrill of the hunt.


----------



## kungy (9/1/05)

I live down the road from First Estate Gladesville Sydney, big fan of there mix and match 6 pack which gets you 10% off. Biggest Range i have seen, but then again i haven't seen Vintage Cellars Beecroft

Will


----------



## Jim_Levet (9/1/05)

Kungy
Beecroft doesnt have a range that leaves you drooling in front of the fridge, but its got the favourites well & truely covered. I picked up a 6 pack of Urquell & a 6 pack of Budvar, both surprisingly fresh tasting. Scored a shitload of glassware from some old promos too. The collection is looking better.
Catch Ya 
James


----------



## Jazman (22/5/05)

alien boy go to grumpys they have an alt on tap callled auld fokker it a top drop


----------



## Doc (22/5/05)

The bottleshop that is part of Harris Farm Market at Riverside in Parramatta always has a good selection of German, Belgian plus other imported beers.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## kungy (22/5/05)

Does anyone from Sydney of a bottleshop that sells barleywine. First Estate Gladesville used to have the Grand Ridge Barley wine, but have discontinued it. I would love to get a commercial version (preferrably in a stubby for obvious reasons) to guage whether i should give it a crack in the future.

Cheers

Will


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (22/5/05)

Kungy-
look out for Gold Label barley wine by Whitbread from UK, widely available in Aus.
and a fine example of the genre.


----------



## kungy (22/5/05)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> look out for Gold Label barley wine by Whitbread from UK, widely available in Aus.
> and a fine example of the genre.
> [post="60238"][/post]​



Anyone from Sydney know if and where this is availible from

Thanks Vlad

Will


----------



## Doc (1/6/05)

Found another good bottle shop in Sydney today.
Chambers Cellars at 136 Victoria Road, Parramatta.
I bought some Czech Beers, but they also had a good selection of German and some Belgian. 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## WildebeestAttack (2/6/05)

Goodwood Cellars on Goodwood Road in Goodwood, Adelaide, are a very friendly bunch. Good range also. Went in there as part of a quest to try and find some Californian Ales. The only bottle shop who didn't just give me the "No, don't stock them" line, but actually took my number and said "We like a bit of a challenge".

They got back to me the next week, even the news wasn't good, I was impressed by their efforts. If you want to support a good independent bottlo, I recommend them.


----------



## barfridge (3/6/05)

For Perth people I certainly cant recommend the Malaga tavern. My visit there after work tonight went like this:

Bartender: HI, what'll you have?
Me: a little creatures
B: <completely blank look> eh? whats that?
M: its a beer, made here in freo
B: never heard of it
M: oh well, I'll have a guinness
B: I think we have that
Some other barfly: its a pity you dont have it on tap, the cans suck
B: What are you talking about? Are you trying to say you can get guinness on tap?

We only go there because its 500m from work, and there's nothing else in the area. Otherwise I'd avoid it like the plague


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (8/9/07)

Just stumbled across a very impressive selection of beers at Cellarbrations, cnr Orrong Rd. and Wright St. Belmont, just a few lamp posts from WCB HQ.

Most of the Aussie micros, NZ, Belgian and Pom, all in quantity.

I picked up a couple of Lord Nelsons, Mountain Goats, Black Wattle, O'Briens. 
And to accompany the rugby on the telly atm, a Macs Sassy Red, Crystal and Saaz, interesting.


----------



## tangent (8/9/07)

just dropped $64 at cellarbrations :blink: on 7 bottles of beer and 2 glasses 
one is a 750 of Duvel though.


----------



## BottleBitch (9/9/07)

I think that the international beer shop has really dropped the ball, it was once a pleasure to go their, but now their range of English beers sucks, still good for Belgians but not like it used to be. I recommend the Freo Doctor, they have a good range and have about 10 beers in stock that I recommended they get in and they are nice blokes too.


----------



## bugwan (9/9/07)

Wow - a two year old thread is reborn, nice job Vlad!

I'm a fan of Cloud Wine Cellars in South Melbourne - great staff and great beer selection.

They have a nice little "beer blog" with tasting notes and price lists too. Not bad for $5 delivery in VIC...

Of course, G&G has a pretty good choice these days too. Don't forget to re-mortgage your house before going though... Just under $9 for an Emerson's is getting up there.


----------



## jimmy01 (9/9/07)

Anyone recommend a good bottle shop in Brisbane, preferably Northside. Looking for Belgium Ales in particular. Heard that there is a good shop somewhere at Tarragindi, but not sure where it is.

Cheers
Jimmy


----------



## troywhite (9/9/07)

Anyone in the Belconnen area of Canberra, the Bottl'O next to the Caltex (just near Coulter Drive intersection with Southern Cross Dr) has a great range of world beers.

They also stock LCPA and a massive range of Matilda Bay specialties like Alpha Pale Ale (although that is insanely expensive!! $5 for a 345ml)

Edit: Plus they stock Bellevue Kriek which keeps the missus happy


----------



## tangent (9/9/07)

Even with 5 kegs full of different beers, I still like a taste of a few commercial beers every now and again


----------



## Mr Bond (9/9/07)

tangent said:


> View attachment 14810
> 
> Even with 5 kegs full of different beers, I still like a taste of a few commercial beers every now and again



That estrella stuff is out of balance to my palate, too thin and lacking malt character for its bitterness.
And thats just from a pissy little taster in a bottlo.
DAB is a nicer example of a lager and better value for $$$ in my HO.


----------



## jimi (9/9/07)

By far the best bottlo range I've ever seen was at the Fremantle Doctor (in Fremantle). In Sydney, Brookvale Cellars brings in a good variety of micros; Murrays, Lord Nelson, Moo brew, etc and rare imports ala Deus


----------



## jlm (9/9/07)

jimmy01 said:


> Anyone recommend a good bottle shop in Brisbane, preferably Northside. Looking for Belgium Ales in particular. Heard that there is a good shop somewhere at Tarragindi, but not sure where it is.
> 
> Cheers
> Jimmy



Corner of Ekibin Rd and Ipswich Rd Annerlly is probably the bottle-o you've heard of. Not the greatest range of Belgians, but they've got a great range of aussie micro's and a really good range of imports. The icing on the cake is the mixed 4 and 6 pack deals. A mixed six pack of red oak beers for about 20 buck is a winner in my books :beer:


----------

